# This Is My First Piranha, Proper Care Tips



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

This is my first Piranha. Let me ask this one stupid question ... is the water chemistry THAT important to WHAT of my fish? His health? Growth? Aggression? Development? All of the above? lol


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

All of the above. The chemistry can affect all of those. His health should be number 1 to you. If the params get way out of whack you can easily kill you Ps in a matter of hours.

I'm sure somebody else will chime in here in a min to give us more details.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

i think your best bet is to post your current set up etc. we can give you more specific guidance with that information/


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome to the site. I'm sure cluster, p-man or someone will post link to cluster new write up on cycling a tank. Where you hailing from, what piranha do you have,tank,ect.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Compared to other fish most piranhas are farily hardy. With that said if you want a top quality fish you want to give it top quality care.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

ya welcome man...
and like inflade asked...what tank size, filter, piranha,...etc etc do u have


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

I have a really nice 50 Gallon Bowl type tank with top light and with the corresponding 50 gallon Aqua-clear top filter and heating element, and a bubble bar for air. Some fake plants and Wood. Colored Gravel Rocks and thermometer that is all to my setup. Do I need more? The fish is a Red Ruby Spilo 3.5"

I want to make sure he reached maximum size and health. I dont care about aggression but it is cool. I have been stupidly feeding him feeders from the pet store until I read the posts for proper care of this fish. Would appreciate some expert advice on how to give em a happy LARGE life lol.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Do you have a test kit? What are your parameters? Nitrates and nitrites and such...

Did you let your tank cycle?


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

Correct me if i am wrong, but dont you need a permit to own p's in NY?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Zeushalives said:


> I have a really nice 50 Gallon Bowl type tank with top light and with the corresponding 50 gallon Aqua-clear top filter and heating element, and a bubble bar for air. Some fake plants and Wood. Colored Gravel Rocks and thermometer that is all to my setup. Do I need more? The fish is a Red Ruby Spilo 3.5"
> 
> I want to make sure he reached maximum size and health. I dont care about aggression but it is cool. I have been stupidly feeding him feeders from the pet store until I read the posts for proper care of this fish. Would appreciate some expert advice on how to give em a happy LARGE life lol.


 Id probably add another filter for more flow and media capacity.A powerhead would also be good instead of the airpump.


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

I have no clue about the nitrate things Im catching on quick and have been to the store to buy plenty of things already to keep it orderly. I would appreciate some advice on the testing and such of the water. I do cycle my tank long before I got this fish. Every sundy I take out about 20% of the tank water thats about it, I add the stupid drops to help prevent ick and such but thats about it. Obviously this is a more advanced level fish to maintain but Im definately someone who cares for my pets. And YES you need a permit to own one in NY


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

Zeushalives said:


> I have no clue about the nitrate things Im catching on quick and have been to the store to buy plenty of things already to keep it orderly. I would appreciate some advice on the testing and such of the water. I do cycle my tank long before I got this fish. Every sundy I take out about 20% of the tank water thats about it, I add the stupid drops to help prevent ick and such but thats about it. Obviously this is a more advanced level fish to maintain but Im definately someone who cares for my pets. And YES you need a permit to own one in NY


Thats good that you went the legal way!!! I wouldnt add anything except prime (you do use a dechlorinator of some sort, correct?) to your tank unless he/she is showing signs of ich or any other disease. What did you cycle the tank with? Get an API master kit and the instructions are self explainatory.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Could someone link clusters tank cycle thread for this guy please. Variety food wise, couple kinds of pellets, silversides, shrimp, krill, nightcrawlers, white fish fillets, ect ect more things you get to eat the better.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/196087-cycling-101-please-comment/


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> I have a really nice 50 Gallon Bowl type tank with top light and with the corresponding 50 gallon Aqua-clear top filter and heating element, and a bubble bar for air. Some fake plants and Wood. Colored Gravel Rocks and thermometer that is all to my setup. Do I need more? The fish is a Red Ruby Spilo 3.5"
> 
> I want to make sure he reached maximum size and health. I dont care about aggression but it is cool. I have been stupidly feeding him feeders from the pet store until I read the posts for proper care of this fish. Would appreciate some expert advice on how to give em a happy LARGE life lol.


 Id probably add another filter for more flow and media capacity.A powerhead would also be good instead of the airpump.
[/quote]

i was gunna say the same thing CLUSTER

P's are pretty nasty eaters they need good filtration


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

Awesome posts and help!! went back and got a 30gallon Aqua-clear top filter to help out the 50gallon one. (I dont know why i didnt just get 1 75gallon filter lol. I will do the cycle thing gonna read it fully when I get home. My problem will lie now in keeping the water temp at the right 76-80 degrees. For some reason my element only keeps 73degrees on the highest setting. I put these water conditioner drops in to keep it orderly ... are these a bad idea? I added a lil pic of him. He runs too fast to get a good one lol.


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

if your heater doesnt go up past 75 id get a new one...needs to be around 80


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

You really need a AC110 IMO if your going the hob route. I notice you keep sayn you want him to have a large life what's best to make him big. You do know he's not going to be a big fish right?these don't get 10",12" or 14". For filters you ideally want one that's rated for at least twice your tank size. But you'll probably be fine with one little fish all by his self. Keep up on Maintenance, good diet, & keep any uneaten food cleaned up. & you should be fine.


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

Sounds good. Instead of stupidly feeding him feeders for the first few days, I changed to bloodworms he doesn't seem fond of em so i might get him small shards of shrimp i guess until i can find what he likes out of the good diet selections i recieved. I definately will get the new element today. And by big I know these aren't large P's but i hear a healthy adult will get about 8" I want one of the uncommon 12 inchers I hear are out there. obviously a bigger tank will be in order then. With this being my first he gets TONS of attention already from guests im hooked now lol. Once I become common nature with these fish I wanna try some other species of P's in a year or so if Zeusha stays healthy and I know i got this.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

IMO id see if you could start him on pellets as ur staple food...any tropical/cichlid fish food pellets + whatever fish or shrimp u choose to feed him

but he wont go hungry if he doesnt seem to pick up on them right away just keep with it he wont starve him self


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

Sweet, I gotta run and grab that element today anyway i grab pellets. I spent probally over $200 in just filters and tank items the last 2 days lol. Adding to the list ... the hard work will payoff in the end.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

take some good pics of him


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

I will as soon as I get home. I gotta get a good camera he is way too fast to get close to the tank with a phone lol. I need a zooming digital.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

i turn off all my lights in the room and just have the tank light on so its harder for him to see ya


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

View attachment 198487
Here is a few, still sorry these are camera phone pics he is tough to get to stay still. very fast ... lol. His color just got me had to get em


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

i think you are on the right track with the food. chopped up shrimp, squid, silversides or smelt are all great foods.

i also agree with the others saying you need a bigger filter. i would get an ac 110. you can toss the bio media from youre other filter in the new one to seed the bacteria and keep your tank cycled. post some full tank shots. interested in seeing your set up

weekly 15 to 20 percent waterchanges.


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

Ok, got a SWEET heating element now was way overkill but has the 80degree setting and lights up when is at temperature and so on. New filter 75gallon deally. How about this tank vacume? What is a good one and what do they run?


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

pythons are really good


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Zeushalives said:


> Ok, got a SWEET heating element now was way overkill but has the 80degree setting and lights up when is at temperature and so on. New filter 75gallon deally. How about this tank vacume? What is a good one and what do they run?


Python all the way for gravel vacs. You also don`t want oto large of a heater or a malfunction can cook your fish. I recently lost a pice of coral in my reef tank when my heater started to overheat the tank and this heater was appropriately sized. An over sized heater that malfuntions could easily wipe out your whole tank.


----------



## Semper Fi (Sep 8, 2010)

Zeushalives said:


> This is my first Piranha. Let me ask this one stupid question ... is the water chemistry THAT important to WHAT of my fish? His health? Growth? Aggression? Development? All of the above? lol


BTW,,,,,,I must say your avatar is a good choice !


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

Python all the way for gravel vacs. You also don`t want oto large of a heater or a malfunction can cook your fish. I recently lost a pice of coral in my reef tank when my heater started to overheat the tank and this heater was appropriately sized. An over sized heater that malfuntions could easily wipe out your whole tank.
[/quote]

Sweet call. Gotcha, I hope that doesnt happen dont think i can take it back now that in the water. I'll keep it in mind though. But I'll be off to get that python cleaner on friday. Problem though. He isnt eating these chiclid pellets at all. He's not eating very well come to think of it. I'll try the blood worms again I guess.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Just try differnt foods. Its not uncommon at all for p's to not be interested in pellets especially when first being introduced to them.

How large is the heater compared to the tank?


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

Thats good to know then. I was thinkin of putting a raw shrimp in there but he is still WAYY too small and probally can only nibble on it for a bit lol. The heater stretches from the top of the tank down to the gravel. Is something like 350watts but has temp settings for the proper temperature.


----------

